# Evoc Freeride Trail Weiß oder Schwarz



## Deleted 118538 (19. Dezember 2009)

hi guys
hat einer von euch erfahrungen mit den beiden gemach hinsichtlich der Verschmutzungsanfälligkeit und wie gut man ihn reinigen kann?

THX


----------



## Phil81 (19. Dezember 2009)

In schwarz. Einfach abspülen fertig.

Wenn er sehr dolle verschmutz ist, Rückenplatte ab und einfach mitwaschen.
In weiß ist der wohl eher für ausschließlich schönes Wetter gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolpusher69 (6. Januar 2010)

Moin,
habe mir beide Modelle angeschaut und mich dann für den schwarzen entschieden. Weiß sieht super aus, ist aber total empfindlich. Desweiteren habe ich hier im Forum gelesen, daß sich das bischen schwarz auf dem weiß abfärben soll !!! Na ja, wollen wir`s mal glauben. Wie auch immer, super Rucksack, kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen. Toll verarbeitet, super Aufteilung tolle Optik und last but not least klasse Rückenprotektor. Gruß aus der Grafschaft, Toolpusher69


----------



## Hanussen (6. Januar 2010)

Servus,

das mit dem "abfärben" kam von mir. Das war allerdings nur der optische Eindruck und keine tatsächliche Gegebenheit. Mittlerweile ist der Rucksack eingeschickt und wird analysiert. In dieser Hinsicht muss man EVOC ein großes Plus in Sachen Kundenservice attestieren. Kann nochmal was dazu schreiben, wenn ich mehr weiß.

Generell ist gegen Weiß nichts einzuwenden. Dass der Stoff nicht ewig blütenrein bleiben wird, sollte klar sein. Normale (erdige) Verschmutzungen können aber sehr gut ausgewaschen werden. Bleibt halt einfach etwas mehr Arbeit und nicht die Einfachheit den Rucksack nach der Tour einfach in die Ecke zu stellen. Wer sicher gehen will, nimmt halt schwarz. 

Ansonsten auch von mir nochmal eine Kaufempfehlung für den Rucksack!

Gruß


----------



## Janus1972 (6. Januar 2010)

ist nen supergeiler rucksack. kann den auch nur empfehlen. hab ihn in weiss. bisher hab ich den dreck noch drangelassen. sobald das wetter (irgendwann) mal wieder besser wird, geht er in die waschmaschine und gut ist.


----------



## ecbguerilla (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo, 
weiß einer was der Unterschied zwischen 2009 und 2010 Tour ist?


----------



## ebroglio (4. März 2010)

Kann der Rückenprotektor was? Bin möglicherweise auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rucksack. Habe bisher einen älteren Dakine Heli Pro, der fühlt sich jedoch sehr schwer an und bietet keine guten Möglichkeiten Fullface und RaceFace Schienbeinschoner zu befestigen. 

Rein passen sollte eben bei Touren ein shirt, was zu essen und ne 2L Trinkblase, ebenso wie Tool, Pumpe und Kleinzeugs. Eben das übliche. Was bei 20L auch möglich sein sollte.

Gleichzeitig suche ich eben einen Rückenprotektor für Bikepark, Touren etc. Aber reicht der Rückenprotektor auch im Bikepark? Ist der Vergleichbar mit richtigen Rückenprotektoren? Der Evoc Freeride Trail ist bisher halt der einzige Rucksack der mir richtig gefällt.

Achja.. meint ihr das is möglich, da vielleicht auch n Snowboard Quer anzubringen? Also an der Stelle, an der der Helm befestigt wird? Möchte keine 2 Rucksäcke für Biken/Snowboarden.

Gruß


----------



## Romarius (4. März 2010)

nimm doch einfach die Winter-Version. Den Fullface schnallste dann an die SNB-Halterung.


----------



## ebroglio (5. März 2010)

Wieso sollte ich die Winter-Version nehmen? Dann hab ich ja keine Möglichkeit meine Schienbeinschoner anzubringen. Und ich geh definitiv öfters biken im Jahr als boarden, bzw. habe ich die Halterung für das Snowboard in den letzten 3 Jahren nicht gebraucht.

Kann mir jemand was zum Rückenprotektor sagen?


----------



## Deleted 118538 (5. März 2010)

also ich hatte meinen evoc freeride cc zum ski fahren an und er hat schön geschützt: ich bin so 50 gefahren auf der piste bin nen kleinen drop (75cm) in ne buckelpiste gesprungen und auf nem buckel gelandet. da ich nur scheiß leihski anhatte hats mich sau böse gemault lag dann 10m weiter unten und bin schön aufm rücken gelandet. der protektor hat mir schon sehr gut geholfen und ich war verdammt froh dass ich ihn anhatte


----------



## ebroglio (6. März 2010)

Na das hÃ¶rt sich doch gut an.

Frag mich das bloÃ, da er im Vergleich zu einem herkÃ¶mmlichen RÃ¼ckenprotektor ja nich ganz so weit runter geht. Ebenso kann ich ja eig. nicht erwarten, dass ein 110â¬ Rucksack mit Protektor an einen richtigen Protektor fÃ¼r 100â¬ hinkommt. Oder?

MÃ¶chte fÃ¼r mein RÃ¼cken eben doch ein wenig Schutz, wenn man schon sonst nich viel hat.

GruÃ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilbur.walsh (6. März 2010)

genau.

ich sehe es so: es ist ein in den Rucksack integrierter Protektor. Er schützt mich vor den evtl. schweren Sachen, die ich im Rucksack mitschleppe, wenn es mich hinhaut.


----------



## ebroglio (6. März 2010)

vor den "schweren" Dingen die ich im Rucksack mit herumtrage habe ich keine Angst. Es sind eher Steine, Wurzeln und ähnliches, wenn ich ohne Rucksack im Bikepark unterwegs bin. Oder sollte man sich für den Bikepark doch eher einen richtigen Rückenprotektor anschaffen? Das ist das worum es mir geht. Ob der auch wirklich was kann, wenns darum geht. Oder ob er eher nur für kleinere "Unfälle" geeignet ist.


----------



## Hanussen (10. März 2010)

Eher Letzteres.

Bikepark = Safety-Jacket anziehen, Rückenprotektor am Rucksack rausnehmen.


----------



## Mircwidu (10. März 2010)

gibts nun schon neuere erfahrungen bzgl Schlamm und dem weißen EVOC?
Weiß jemand wann die in den News angesprochenen änderungen eingearbeitet werden?
Also Kompatibilität zwischen Ski und Bike Rucksack?

Gruß


----------



## cyclo-dude (13. März 2010)

hallo,
war grad bei Rose und hab da auch den EVOC endeckt. finde das modell trail ebenfalls hochinterissant.
das man da ordentlich ein snowboard drankriege glaube ich nicht.
ich habe mich dort auchlange mit einem evocer unterhalten, der hatte mir dann ein paar sachen gezeigt und erzält, unter anderem das nach einem 25KN kantenstoßtest, 9KN am rücken ankommen, er federt also gute 2/3 ab und das bei solchen lasten.
ist also schon ein schickes ding, für hardcore sachen ist ein jacket bestimmt besser allein weil es auch schultern etc besser schütz.
ich werde mir spätestens zur skisaison ende das jahres so ein teil zulegen.

Grüße


----------



## MrFaker (14. März 2010)

den rückenprotektor empfinde ich als gut, aber noch nicht "getestet" 

das herausnehmen ist natürlich praktisch und der rucksack kann dementsprechend vielseitig eingesetzt werden. 

wichtig ist, die richtige größe zu kaufen, sonst könnte der protektor mehr schaden anrichten als er schützen soll

lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama bin biken (15. März 2010)

Also, ich habe weiß und schwarz - sind beide relativ unempfindlich und gut von Hand waschbar. Zur Protektorendiskussion:
Der Vergleich mit einem Jacket hinkt meiner Meinung nach ein bischen - alleine wegen der Schulterpolster. Zum Freeriden ist der Rucksack bei mir aber erste Wahl- jeder der mal im Jacket eine Stunde den Berg hochgefahren ist weiß was ich meine. 
Wenn der Rucksack in der richtigen Größe gekauft wird bietet er umfassenden Schutz...


----------



## ebroglio (16. März 2010)

Es geht mir in erster Linie nicht um eine Jacket, sondern um den Rückenpanzer alleine, wie es sie auch gibt. Ohne Schulter, Brust etc.







Ein anderer Vergleich wäre ja unsinnig. Aber da ich bisher keinerlei Protektor für den Oberkörper habe, wäre das mal ein Anfang. Und man könnte 2 Fliegen mit einer klappe schlagen.

Fraglich ist dann nur immer noch wegen Board, falls ich ihn doch mal zum snowboarden brauche. Hatte kürzlich was von einer Kombination gelesen, dass diese mal kommen soll? Also aus Bike und Snowboardrucksack


----------



## Hanussen (16. März 2010)

Man kann den Rückprotektor ja von der eigentlich Rücksackhülle trennen. Mit "Kombination" war gemeint, dass man verschiedene Rücksackhüllen an dasselbe Rückenteil anzippen können soll (in absehbarer Zukunft).

Der Rückenprotektor vom Evoc Rucksack ersetzt mit Sicherheit einen vollwertigen Rückenpanzer nicht komplett (einfach auf die Fläche zurückzuführen). Beide Varianten haben einfach ihre Berechtigung. Der Evoc soll keinen davon abhalten z.B. im Bikepark auf einen ordentlichen Rückenpanzer zu verzichten. Er ist wohl eher für die Fahrer gedacht, die ansonsten eben garkeinen Protektor anziehen würden. Von daher also eine sinnvolle Ergänzung als zusätzlichen Schutz auf den heimischen Trails oder bei längeren Touren. Sobald es aber wirklich hart zur Sache geht und Sturzgefahr herscht, ziehe zumindest ich immernoch lieber das richtige SafetyJacket an.


----------



## deejay (1. April 2010)

feedback zum wintermodell "freeride pro":
knie/schienbein- und ellbogenschoner lassen sich wunderbar an den seitlichen riemen befestigen. helmfixierung über die snowboardbefestigung nicht so elegant wie beim freeride trail, funktioniert aber.
sitz des voll beladenen rucksacks (bei 187cm & rucksackgröße m/l) sehr kompakt, angenehm zu fahren und die hitzeentwicklung am rücken ist sogar geringer als bei meinem alten snowboardrucksack.
mit dem rückenpanzer halte ichs ähnlich: für den alltag absolut in ordnung, für reines dh-/parkfahren lieber die richtige protektorenjacke wählen.


----------



## Bayernmichi (1. April 2010)

Servus, habe seit einer guten Woche den weißen und bin auch schon eine Trainingsrunde damit gefahren. Der Dreck lässt sich recht einfach wieder entfernen. Kann das Teil nur empfehlen. Lässt sich alles super einstellen und ist sehr bequem.

Grüße
Michi


----------



## Brausa (3. April 2010)

Wie siehts mit der Grössenempfehlung aus? Eher den größeren und so einen längeren Protektor, oder stur nach der Empfehlung halten. (Bin 1,87m, also am obersten Ende von M/L)


----------



## Bayernmichi (3. April 2010)

Servus, 
ich bin 188cm und habe mich nach dem anprobieren im Geschäft, für M/L entschieden. Nach den ersten paar Touren muss ich sagen, es war die richtige Entscheidung. Sitzt einfach nur perfekt.

Grüße
Michi


----------



## Osama bin biken (3. April 2010)

Ich würde mich an Deiner Stelle an die Größenempfehlung halten. Es ist ja außer der Körpergröße noch die Oberkörperlänge zu beachten... 
Tabelle findest Du hier....
http://www.evocsports.com/index.php/Freeride-Trail-ML.html


----------



## Brausa (4. April 2010)

Also ich bin kein Schneider, aber für mich ist eine solche Messung mehr als ungenau. Warum misst man da quer? Nach unserer Messung wäre ich bei XL, nach der Körpergröße bei L. Da mein Oberkörper auch nicht länger ist o.ä. kann ich dem Ergeniss nicht so recht trauen. Ich habe jetzt einfach beide Größen bestellt, dann kann ich die bessere raussuchen...


----------



## Lorenz_B (6. April 2010)

Kann mir einer sagen, was der Rückenprotektor wiegt? Bzw. das Gewicht des Rucksacks ohne Protektor?

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shihan2k (5. Mai 2010)

Überlege auch gerade ob ich mir den Freeride Trail kaufen soll und bin über einen Test gestolpert.
Schon ein hübsches Teil; vorallem in weiss sieht er wirklich spitze aus.


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Mai 2010)

ecbguerilla schrieb:


> Hallo,
> weiß einer was der Unterschied zwischen 2009 und 2010 Tour ist?



weiss das jemand ?! außer die offensichtliche andere Helmverzurrung an der Außenseite ?


----------



## pom (2. Juli 2010)

Kann mir jemand das Gewicht der 20 Liter Version ohne Protectorer sagen?
Ich suche eine Rucksack, den ich jeden Tag benutzen kann, aber auch
auf dem Bike eine gute Figur macht. Wenn er dann auch noch so gut aussieht
und meinen Rücken schützen kann, dann ist es perfekt.
Ich habe es hoffentlich richtig verstanden, der Protector lässt sich auswechseln, 
dann müsste der Rucksack auch ohne tragbar sein, oder?
Ich habe jetzt einen Mammut Respect 22, aber mit 1300 Gramm nicht der
leichteste und natürlich auch kein Bikerucksack. Der Evoc Freeride Trail müsste
ohne Protector ca. 1 Kilo wiegen, stimmt das?


----------



## Hillcruiser (2. Juli 2010)

was willste denn damit machen?
wenn du nur den Berg runterrutschst oder im Bikepark fährst, würd ich ein schwarzes nehmen; wenn du aber länger auf dem Rad sitzt (Touren), dann mit Sicherheit ein weißes wegen den Temperaturen...


----------



## Mircwidu (2. Juli 2010)

genau oder nen blauen der ist kalt wie eis  also perfekt für die Tage

die Farbe ist vollkommen wurscht was die Temperatur angeht.

@pom
du kannst den Rucksack ohne Protektor fahren.
Aber selbst mit stört er nicht.
Bedenke aber das er recht warm ist. Also weniger belüftung hat wie Rucksäcke ohne Protektor.


----------



## DaBoom (2. Juli 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> weiss das jemand ?! außer die offensichtliche andere Helmverzurrung an der Außenseite ?



die Zipper haben so nette Garagen


----------



## gabs (22. Juli 2010)

was ist eigentlich der unterschied, zwischen dem trail und dem tour?


----------



## Deleted 118538 (22. Juli 2010)

tour ist viel größer (10l) und die form


----------



## DaBoom (31. Juli 2010)

Verkaufe zurzeit einen Freeride Tour:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/292808/cat/all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## innerloop (20. September 2010)

im "handbuch" zum evoc freeride trail steht, dass man ihn von hand mit maximal 30° waschen und nur einen sanftes waschmittel verwenden soll. meine waschmaschine hat ein programm "handwäsche 30°C"....
verträgt sich das mit dem rucksack? hat jemand erfahrungen mit waschmaschine und evoc rucksäcken? ich tendiere dazu, nur den abzippbaren rucksackteil zu waschen und das rückenteil mit den trägern von hand zu waschen.


----------



## ___FREERIDE___ (29. November 2010)

Hey sorry dass ich den Thread nochma rauskrame aber ich hab ne frage 
welche Trinkblase eignet sich denn für das Fach im Rucksack? Auf der Homepage steht ja Camelbak aber welche größe kann ich da nehmen 1Liter oder 2Liter?
Thx


----------



## innerloop (29. November 2010)

ich habe en 2 L beutel von deuter drin. aber ich denke, dass eine 3 L blase auch passen würde.


----------



## Rockrider (30. November 2010)

ich habe die 3 Literblase von Deuter, die passt perfekt rein ich denke es sollten aber theoretisch alle bis 3 Liter rein passen


----------



## denlo (4. April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
kann mir jemand sagen ob ich in den Evoc Freeride Trail (vllt. auch tour) ein Safety Jacket reinbekomme?


----------



## gabs (4. April 2011)

nein, bei mir nicht. aber da man hat ja nicht nur das safety jacket mit.... ich stopf alles in die hauptkammenr rein, netz aufsafetyjacket um den rucksack (schnallen) das netz durch halsöffnunv vom fullface, beim sichtefeld wieder raus und anschnallen. so hat man ciel in der hauptkammen paltz und den helm mit safetyjacket trotzdem sehr fix am körper... evl stelle ich ein foto rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denlo (4. April 2011)

Mach das , ein Foto würde mich interessieren. Den Rucksack kann man dann auch (ohne rückenprotektor) ohne Probleme über dem Safety Jacket tragen?


----------



## gabs (4. April 2011)

ja, allerdings ist es dann mehr ein sack, als ein rucksack 

wenn man kantige sachen hinten drin hat, spürtmans dann am rücken.

wenns nicht extrem wird, würde ich eher den rückenprotektor (wenn man kann) vom safety jacket enfernen

foto könnte nun länger dauern da ich doch nicht nächstes wochnende schon nach hause komme


----------



## -Wally- (8. April 2011)

denlo schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> kann mir jemand sagen ob ich in den Evoc Freeride Trail (vllt. auch tour) ein Safety Jacket reinbekomme?



Hi,
also bei mir passts, auch wenns dann eng wird im Rucksack (Freeride Tour in XL).
Das Safety Jacket ist in meinem Fall eine O'Neal Madass in XXL, die so gerade rein passt, beim heftigen Toureneinsatz allerdings würde ich den Rückenpanzer vom Madass nicht mitnehmen, dann passts ganz locker.

gruß,
Wally


----------

